

How Sharp Makes Its "Free-form" Displays - fezz
http://www.displaydaily.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=27448:how-sharp-makes-its-free-form-displays&catid=152:display-daily&Itemid=564

======
fezz
paper here:
[http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1002%2Fj.2168-0159.2014....](http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1002%2Fj.2168-0159.2014.tb00184.x)

Is there a now paywall version around?

